# 2 free horses must get rid of them



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

I know that it is not easy to sell or give horses away but I really need to get rid of my horses. I for one can not afford to keep them, and I just want them to go to a home that really cares. One is my baby, he is 10 years old. Perheron/ black and white paint cross. He is 16.3 hands black with white on his feet. The other one is a stallion I posted him on here before. I will try to get pictures of them today. The stallion is very quiet for a stallion, about 14.3 or so brown, black and white. If I don't give them away I will have to take them to the sale with in a couple of weeks. If anyone has any ideas on what I can do with them I would appreciate it. I do realize that stallions are not easy to get rid of. I appreciate anything!
Thanks


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Are they broke to ride or drive?


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

No I did forget to add that. I have been on the draft cross's back and done some ground work with him but not the other one. I just don't have time and I am here alone a lot, therefore I am afraid to do this alone. I broke my wrist a few years ago and lost my confidence. I was actually just getting on here to add that. I realize that no one wants a horse that you can't ride. They are cooperative and just need tlc.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Have you put ads on your local craigslist offering them for free? Put them both in the free section and the farm/garden if you can. 

Try to include _all_ pertinent info and you might get some bites. 

Height, age, breed, pedigree for the stallion, training status -- include their ground training as well, do they tie? cross-tie? bathe? clip? stand well for farrier? vet? dentist? lead? trot in hand? lunge? etc, etc. -- health status -- are they UTD on vaccines? coggins? farrier? dentist? -- temperament, how they keep -- easy? medium? hard? -- are they spooky, quiet? And so on and so forth.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

You might try locating a rescue. I think Mid-Atlantic Horse Rescue operates in that area. If they are in good health and have basic ground manners they may be able to put a little training on them and re-home them. I would try that before I would take them to auction. There is just too big a risk of them winding up on the meat truck.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I would try rescues first and hope someone has room. With this economy a lot of rescues are refusing new animals because they cant afford to feed them either.

Giving them away free on CL is a bad idea if you dont want them slaughtered.
A lot of people want money and will gladly take horses to get a few bucks shipping them off for slaughter via a sale barn.

Good luck.


----------



## Colcordmama (Jun 26, 2010)

Craigslist prohibits the listing of animals for free. You can offer them on there for a slight "rehoming fee" but not for free. I hope you find someone who can take them. They sound like good horses.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

RiverPines said:


> I would try rescues first and hope someone has room. With this economy a lot of rescues are refusing new animals because they cant afford to feed them either.
> 
> Giving them away free on CL is a bad idea if you dont want them slaughtered.
> A lot of people want money and will gladly take horses to get a few bucks shipping them off for slaughter via a sale barn.
> ...


I agree 100%. If someone takes them for less than slaughter price you risk having them end up on a truck to Mexico or Canada. Check with your local large animal vets too. They may know of someone who will take them or of a rescue that you may not know of otherwise. You may also want to consider having your stallion gelded. He might be more desirable to a buyer unless he's an outstanding stud.
I know this will make some people here heads spin, but I decided a long time ago that I would have my horses/mules put down before I sent them to a sale barn. That is hard for me to say but all of mine except one are geriatrics...17-26 yrs and I just can't envision what they might go through.

That being said, I know that once we sell or give our animals away we have no control over what happens to them. I'm sorry you are having to go through this and I hope it works out the way you want it to.

You might also try offering some feed or hay to a rescue for awhile, or check with a rescue to see if they can help you out with feed. Some will help you find resources just to keep them out of an over crowded rescue facility.

I know that there are varying opinions about Amish treatment of horses, but the Percheron might be of interest to someone as a farm horse.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Wish you were closer, I'm just the sucker to take things kinds of things. Hope you find a good home for them.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Please, before offering them on craigslist, email these PA rescues, and ask them, if they can't take them, for other safe sources to contact about placing them:

http://www.lastchanceranch.org/contacts2.html

http://www.lfhr.org/contact.shtml

http://www.angelacreshorsehavenrescue.com/contactus.html


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Pennsylvania
Angel Acres Horse Haven Rescue, Inc. 
P O Box 62 
Glenville, PA 17329 
717-965-7901; Fax 866-892-5069 
[email protected]

Appalachian Horse Help & Rescue 
1201 Yerger Rd 
Linden, PA 17744 
570-322-3260 
[email protected]

Bran Manor Equine Rescue and Placement 
159 Bran Rd 
Sinking Spring, PA 19608 
610-587-1098 
[email protected]

Bright Futures Farm
Spartansburg, PA 
814-827-8270 
[email protected] 
Thoroughbreds

Double D Equine Rescue
9312 Old Route 22 
Bethel, PA 19507 
717-933-4648 
[email protected]

HHRYA - Harness Horse Retirement & Youth Association 
RR 1, Box 81 
Loganton, PA 17747 
[email protected]

Kindred Spirits Horse Rescue 
275 Route 247 
Greenfield Township, PA 18407 
[email protected]

Last Chance Ranch
9 Beck Road 
Quakertown, PA 18951 
215-538-2510; Fax 215-538-2077 
[email protected] 
Rescue, Rehabilitation, Education and Horsemanship Programs

Lost and Found Horse Rescue 
852 Valley Rd 
York, PA 17403 
717-428-9701; Fax 717-741-4471 
[email protected] 
Non- Profit Rescue

Rainbow Acres Horse Rescue 
Carlisle, PA 
[email protected]

http://www.naturalhorsetraining.com/pa-horserescues.html
more links there

There are some more.

Just make an email, attach pics, and put all the email addresses in your BCC line


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

The cold hard reality is horses with little training and stallions have little to no value. Even good horses are cheap. You might try advertising the paint cross as a dressage or eventing prospect. Draft crosses with color are popular in those disciplines.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd take the Percheron black and white, if I could get him here.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

I just want to thank all of you for your suggestions. I am totally aware of all of the suggestions and how hard it is to get rid of horses that are stallions and not broke to ride. I just thought that I would post here first. I really do not want to go the sale avenue, I have been there many times wanting to rescue them all. I have taken the perch in the trailer and he is like a rock back there. He is a wonderful horse. I delivered him and am really going to have a hard time giving him up. He is my pet. I do have to come to the real world though and bite the bullet. I had a hard time getting to sleep last night just thinking about it.. If he doesn't go to an absolutely great home he will stay with me until the end. He loves my goats that he grew up with. Ohhhh I just can't even think of it right now. The other horse is the stallion and he was given to me for company for the other horse. I will check back later. I am having a really hard time at this moment.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sorry, I left all my horses behind except one, when I left my 1st husband. Even that one I had to sell, just didn't have the money to keep him. Now I have plenty of room and grow our hay. Was going to adopt one a few months back, the lady gave it away to someone else before I got there. I hope things work out well for you.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry this turned into my feeling session not Oh I just don't know! I am hijacking my own post I think.

I am recovered now. I forgot to say that I took him to a horse show one time and he was a perfect angel. I just took him to check out the atmosphere for possible future showing. He walked around like he goes there every week, I couldn't believe it. I do love this horse and I don't know if I can get rid of him. He loves the essential oils too. I used Highest potential on his forehead and wow! He had such confidence. I am sorry I will go now. The stallion is still available I just don't know if I can get rid of Tate'
Thanks for listening, and I am sorry for writing this in this area it just went there.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I understand! I really think a rescue can help you. Just call and explain what is going on. They are be very nice, helpful folks!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck placing them and please, don't be suprised or take it personally when a rescue turns you down. Many, the one I work with included, are closed to owner surrenders.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.donatemyhorse.com/donatemyhorse

http://www.equineadoption.com/order.htm

http://chronicleforums.com/Forum/index.php


----------

